# Schwinn Varisty Junior - with 24" wheels



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 9, 2013)

Picked up an oddball Schwinn Varsity and am wondering if these juvenile size Varsity's turn up very often? It has 24" wheels. I really haven't paid much attention to lightweights until very recently, so I could be wrong, but I don't remember ever actually seeing one of these things anywhere besides in the brochures.  Any clue as to rarity? I realize value will be near-nill, but I got it just because it's "cute".


----------



## morton (Jun 10, 2013)

*"Junior" Size Road Bikes Uncommon*

I've seen a few of these, but never a Schwinn.  I'd clean it up and keep it for no other reason than it's unique.  Would make a great wall hanger (and I don't mean this is a derogatory sense) in a den or restaurant.  Seems to me I've read a thread about smaller road bikes on bike forums.  Post it there and you may find additional info.

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would say the 24"ers are pretty uncommon but do pop up every once in a while. I saw a lime 64 posted on the OK craigs last week.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

That is cute....looks like Racycle with the big sprocket guard on a smaller frame...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 10, 2013)

I am impressed that it still has it's reflectors and the lighting kit... it's very un-molested, which is rare for any kids bike this old. I'll clean it up the best I can and hang it on the wall.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd like to get one in Lime with downtube shifters as a wall hanger. Better buy up as many as you can before the Sting Ray guys start collecting these.  LOL

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/3845251215.html

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/bik/3846157367.html


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2013)

Probably about as rare as a 24" Typhoon or Corvette. Not much love for Schwinn "lightweights" (ha ha), but I'm a big fan! I have a '80 Varsity, but it's a lil _taller_ than yours!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 13, 2013)

One passed through my hands several years ago.  I sold it to a guy with a really short girlfriend.
For what it's worth, 26" mountain bike rims with really skinny tires, like 26x1.00 will fit these pretty well.


----------



## tdoorly (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive been looking for the Shorty Varsity bikes. have a orange one.  Do you want to sell the blue one?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 22, 2019)

I would say we sold about 1 Jr Varsity for every 50 Adult Varsities in the shop I worked in as a kid ('71-77). Not sure if that was typical for other shops. The kids wanted the string rays and if a lightweights, they were older, and could barely fit (but quickly grow into) small adult bike. I have a Bicentennial. Found it on the curb for the garbage man. Just finished the overhaul, etc and it cleaned up well. Just needed tires and hew handlebar tape (found some NOS bicentennial) and a bicentennial owners manual.


  .


----------



## Matt B (Feb 22, 2019)

They were made from 1972 to 1981.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 22, 2019)

Matt B said:


> They were made from 1972 to 1981.




The 24" Varsity was also available for the 1963 and 1964 model year.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> The 24" Varsity was also available for the 1963 and 1964 model year.



You are correct. I see it in their catalog now. When I started in the shop in 1971, age 13, I remember Schwinn advertising and the owner of the shop saying it was new in '72. And I never saw an older one ever come in for service in the 6 years I worked in a couple different Schwinn shops on the 70's. Probably did not sell well, otherwise, they would have continued to make them. Be cool to find one. Thanks for the correction, learned something!!!


----------



## HARPO (Feb 23, 2019)

The Crank looks so HUGE  on them...


----------



## juvela (Feb 23, 2019)

HARPO said:


> The Crank looks so HUGE  on them...




-----

Do not know the length here.

On european produced junior road bicyles with three-piece chainsets & ~24" (550A) wheel there is something of a "standard" crank length of 152mm (~6").

Bar breadth is typically ~35cm as opposed to the 38 or 40cm of an adult model.

-----


----------



## HARPO (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm contemplating picking this one up (sellers photo)




. I have absolutely no use for it, or even any room for that matter. But for $30...


----------

